# "Great Conductors Do Not Dance" : A Steinberg Appreciation



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Call him the anti-Bernstein, if you will. I can remember seeing William Steinberg lead the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra on many occasions, and I was always amazed that the orchestra knew what to do so well. From the back, he looked almost motionless. But, no assistant or guest conductor of the time could get as much out of the ensemble. 

Well, I finally got my EMI Steinberg boxed set and I'm going to try to share my reactions to the music it contains here.

The set starts off with a 1955 recording of Beethoven's "Eroica". "How is the sound?" you ask. Not bad, considering. To tell the truth, if it hadn't been for the tutti segments of the score, I wouldn't have even noticed it too much. In those louder passages, one does get the "tubby" sound frequently experienced with older mono recordings. But, this is the only drawback to this recording, and it can be easily ignored.

One thing I remember about Steinberg was that his tempi always seemed "right". They might not always be exactly what I would describe as my ideal tempi for a given piece, but within the whole, they were always very logical and satisfying.

For example, as the funeral march approaches its thirteen and a half minute mark, Steinberg slows things down noticeably, and even quiets them down in an almost Karajan-like way. But, as the final two and half minutes progress you can understand why. When he almost imperceptibly begins to pick up the pace and volume, you get it.

Likewise, the horn trio section of the scherzo starts with almost a fermata on the second note - not what I'm used to hearing. But, given that he takes this movement (as all the others) without repeats, it makes perfect sense somehow. You'll have to hear it.

The precise playing is a joy throughout. And, personally, since I find most performances of the "Eroica" to be too long, I really enjoyed this repeatless performance. Why, I almost liked this symphony again.

All in all, a wonderful start to the collection.


----------

